# Look at These updated with actual photo



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So who wants one (or two) 

available HERE

Only £6 each if you collect them at the annual event. Postage is £3 extra per single plate or pair.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Me,
Just been told I'm not allowed them though. I will just bide my time lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> Me,
> Just been told I'm not allowed them though. I will just bide my time lol


You should not have asked :wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ooo they look good, do they just clip on or something'?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just ordered mine


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Tempted to get these on friday when it's payday lol


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I ordered mine today 

Thank you.

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTchan said:


> Ooo they look good, do they just clip on or something'?


They screw in then the numberplate fits into them. They are much the same as the dealer ones.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo they look good, do they just clip on or something'?
> ...


Ooo im very tempted now 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Would have been better if http://www.ttforum.co.uk had been displayed as well. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Would have been better if http://www.ttforum.co.uk had been displayed as well. :?
> Hoggy.


Controversial but true&#8230;

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lhj4vs
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Would have been better if http://www.ttforum.co.uk had been displayed as well. :?
> Hoggy.


Club first, club last , club always but if the forum owners made a donation I'm sure we could come up with something


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Would have been better if http://www.ttforum.co.uk had been displayed as well. :?
> ...


Hi, Very disappointed to read that, I'm sure you didn't really mean it. 
Without the TTF the TTOC wouldn't still exist.
I'm also suprised there is not a definitive link to the TTF from the TTOC home page, other than latest posts,read more.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Would have been better if http://www.ttforum.co.uk had been displayed as well. :?
> ...


We believe that by pooling our resources and working closely, we can best serve all our members, ensuring dedicated assistance, organisation and enthusiasm for all.

All the Best from the TTF and TTOC Team

Sorry but :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So how many can I put people down for then ?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> So how many people can I put down then ?


EFA


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My psychiatrist has advised me not to comment :wink:

But nothing ever changes... :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bloody hell! Where did you spring from!! 

Welcome back!! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Andrew is playing games I think.
Mark and I lived with this shit for 7 years, someone elses turn. I am gobsmacked that no one has banned / kneecapped Rusty Bullet-hole Integrale yet


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fight...fight....fight

Please!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm still not seeing any more orders :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OI!! Go to bed!!

That's an order.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

nutts said:


> My psychiatrist has advised me not to comment :wink:


You forgot to pass their number on I think


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't want to be critical, so please take this in the positive way it's intended.

What is happening with the logo? Are both the old (4 letters on red/black/white) and new (line profile) logos active or has the rebranding gone a bit awry?

I only ask because I bought the pack of plate holders and show plates and for some reason we have two logos in play simultaneously on two new products.

As I say, I'm not moaning (I've bought the darn things) but I'm just slightly confused by where the rebranding is going.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Would have been better if http://www.ttforum.co.uk had been displayed as well. :?
> ...


by having a platform to sell from for free......has the TTF not paid its dues or would you like to pay rent to sell the wares andy?? cake and eat it springs to mind


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Ordered mine today. BARGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stu


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll be ordering too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have some packages avivalbe for collection at Gaydon  With some discounts


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be picking one up at Gaydon  my front numberplate is shortened so only 1 for me.

Charlie


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Just received, thanks  , looks really good, I'll take some pictures tonight.

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good to know my packing skills are up to the long trip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> I will be picking one up at Gaydon  my front numberplate is shortened so only 1 for me.
> 
> Charlie


I'd order soon for collection we've sold two thirds of the initial batch , looks like we'll need to order some more


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Good to know my packing skills are up to the long trip


Perfect packing, it arrived in mint condition.


----------

